# Froggie went a fishin' and he got skunked, uh-huh



## bobberboy (Sep 26, 2015)

A perfect fall afternoon/evening. Went out for a few hours and put froggie to the test. Had a couple on but couldn't boat any. There were only a few boats on the lake, a little breeze and sunshine. Who cares about fish anyway...


----------

